# Do you visit DIRECTV Cinema?



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

This thread is more of a discussion than a questions .. but ..

Do you visit DIRECTV Cinema?


----------



## shadowbozo (Jan 31, 2007)

RedBox and DVDPlay are only $1 for a movie for 24hrs. This isn't worth the money.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

No. or at least rarely. Mr. DogLover and I like the (admittedly way overpriced) movie theater experience. If we miss something in the movie theater we occasionally order a PPV.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I might be a rare breed here, but not only do I visit it... I use it.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Rarely so I voted no.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

That is about the only feature I am not interested in. Sorry D*.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

No.

Netflix.

Nuff said.


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

No not interested in it.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

We used to until we "discovered" Netflix. Blockbuster and PPV were formerly our preferred way of getting movies but now, for us at least, they're obsolete (and much more expensive).

Edit: And I only order Bluray anymore, making Directv's 1080p "equivalent" even less attractive since it's a buck more.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Not a single time.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

Would never use this. It is too expensive.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> No.
> 
> Netflix.
> 
> Nuff said.


+1


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I visit to check out previews to help me decide what to order from Netflix


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Nope, use NetFlix for BluRay movies.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

that ranks right up there with media share to me. much cheaper and better alternatives.


----------



## Sartori (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes, all the time, very convenient to have a movie at the ready, especially 1080P. I don't know what all the whining is about with the cost....sometime keep track of what it costs to go to a movie, and not just the tickets....not to mention the rude people, rude ticket takers, parking, etc. etc.....

By the way, theres no rural mail delivery where I'm at so thats why I'm all for it, and why netflix isn't really an option for me.....


----------



## Jaytee946 (Jan 29, 2008)

Never have, never will...


----------



## j2fast (Jul 15, 2007)

bonscott87 said:


> No.
> 
> Netflix.
> 
> Nuff said.


Same here, if fact I'm actually watching Leverage streaming from Netflix as I type.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

At some time I might want to use it but my R22-100(034c) says I need a broadband connection to order with the remote control when I select a program,so no.


----------



## Sartori (Nov 15, 2008)

Jhon69 said:


> At some time I might want to use it but my R22-100(034c) says I need a broadband connection to order with the remote control when I select a program,so no.


You don't need a broadband connection, theres movies on there that are pre-downloaded for your viewing convenience. Just look for the green check marked movies.....


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Sartori said:


> You don't need a broadband connection, theres movies on there that are pre-downloaded for your viewing convenience. Just look for the green check marked movies.....


I have it says"No matching programs available at this time".


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

Never. Not enough value for the price.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Not enough value, unless you're in a rural area (as one of the posters above is) I can't see why you'd use it given the alternatives...


----------



## jpx5 (Jul 24, 2007)

Never have and probably never will.


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

Far to expensive. I visit it to look, but i never purchase. Its to much money when you have netflix.


----------



## davez (Nov 19, 2005)

bonscott87 said:


> No.
> 
> Netflix.
> 
> Nuff said.


Ditto.


----------



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

bonscott87 said:


> No.
> 
> Netflix.
> 
> Nuff said.


Ditto...Blu-Ray


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

nope


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Netflix.. Blu-Ray No PPV... too much$


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

24 hour rule rules-out its use.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Nope, I use NetFlix.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Never heard of it. PPV? So I guess that is a no vote. :lol:


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Sure, rather not manage any list and deal with envelopes and mailing stuff.

1-3 times per month for instantaneous 1080p Movie. Works great.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Nope, costs too much and the 24 hour expiration is a deal breaker. I just wait for stuff to show up on the premium channels. I don't have to see it instantly.


----------



## jmak (Mar 31, 2007)

Haven't used it since they implemented the 24 hour expiration rule and the HD movies are to expensive.


----------



## Mikey P (Apr 22, 2007)

Never use it!



Sartori said:


> I don't know what all the whining is about with the cost....sometime keep track of what it costs to go to a movie, and not just the tickets....not to mention the rude people, rude ticket takers, parking, etc. etc.....


The wife and I have not gone to see a movie in a theater since Seabiscuit (2003). Big screen with a killer sound system at home, plus pause to pee! No need to deal with the masses.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

But I will add that if they went to some sort of unlimited access with a minimum fee I would use it. (like Netflix). The convenience of having everything in one STB for me would be worth it.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Been there but never bit. It's a bit pricey in my book. Heck, even Apple is a buck cheaper.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

No I could care less about Cinema


----------



## KenW (Nov 16, 2005)

I use it for 1-2 movies per month. I agree with others in this thread, it's much too expensive. For better or worse, Redbox has set the price, and that will be the benchmark for most of us. $1 for 24 hours. Convenience is worth a little more, but $6 is not reasonable. DirecTV PPV is my last choice when I'm looking for something to watch. 

I too watch HD from Netflix. It has really improved the value of the service for me. Leverage in HD with no commercials for no additional cost (free) is hard to beat. Plus they have recent shows like WALL-E, Dexter, National Treasure BOS. Starz has been a big advantage for Netflix.


----------



## kymikes (Jan 16, 2008)

Another NO. Netflix is my solution. 24 hour limit and price are the primary reason.


----------



## Flyrx7 (Dec 26, 2007)

Waste of satellite bandwidth for this household.
Too expensive.
Not worth the programming effort, especially at the cost of not providing full-time Double Buffers (DP)
Would rather rent a 5-day DVD rental at a brick n mortar than get any PPV from D*.

PPV wasn't so bad in the past when you could get them for a reasonable amount and could keep them on the DVR for longer than 24 hours.

Frank


----------



## ticket (Mar 5, 2007)

Far to expensive. I visit it to look, but i never purchase. Its to much money when you have Vera Cast/Amazon Video On Demand


----------



## TreyS (Aug 22, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> No.
> 
> Netflix.
> 
> Nuff said.


x2


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Used it once D* sent coupon for free movie, so I bit.

It ended up costing me $1.00 + Tax.

I will rarely use due to cost and time limit.


----------



## HDinVT (Dec 14, 2006)

No. Too $$$$$$


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

I've never used it, and like others have said, it is too expensive and not worth it. We're already paying a heft sum for Directv.


----------



## CathyR (Aug 22, 2007)

[email protected]$1 wins for me everytime. They even have online reservations now, so you just pick up your movie.
D* too expensive.........


----------



## Laker44 (Jun 18, 2008)

No.
Don't visit it or the PPV channels.In my custom list of channels i don't have them in my guide.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

No. Between my permanent home movie collection, the movie channels available to me with my Premium package subscription, and Netflix, I have more than enough choices available that I do not visit DIRECTV Cinema or feel the need to, even if this service offers movies weeks to months ahead of release to Netflix or the premium channels.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

We do every once and a while.

Since we have the movie channels we usually wait for them show up there.

Sometimes I want to watch a particular movie in 1080p and the only way to do that is DirecTV Cinema.

Mike


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I have Netflix, but no broadband, so we occasionally buy a PPV.

Netflix thru the mail cannot match the convenience and Red Box has no Blu-ray.


----------



## sat4r (Aug 27, 2006)

Priced to high


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

nope - never used ppv


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

Directs 24-Hour rental nonsense ended my use of their PPV movies.


----------



## Bofurley (Oct 11, 2006)

Metflix


----------



## Bofurley (Oct 11, 2006)

Sorry about that shoud be::
Netflix


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

Rarely, so voted no, with small children the 24hour limit makes the service unpracticle.


----------



## zudy (Jul 23, 2009)

I very rarely do.


----------



## Rockermann (Aug 9, 2007)

jerrylove56 said:


> Directs 24-Hour rental nonsense ended my use of their PPV movies.


+1 +Netflix = Cheaper


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Wow, I really feel like I can afford one or two impulse PPVs per month.

You guys make me feel well-to-do.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I used it a lot when I was between HD-DVD and Blu-ray but don't stop by a lot now.


----------



## jrmichael (Dec 14, 2006)

Nope. Never use it. Too expensive and I don't like the 24 hr. viewing window.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I look at the guide data for PPV's once in a while but have only ordered one in the past two years.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

Twice in 1997....


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

jagrim said:


> Would never use this. It is too expensive.


I'm with this guy


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> Wow, I really feel like I can afford one or two impulse PPVs per month.
> 
> You guys make me feel well-to-do.


Its not like $5 or $6 is going to kill any of us, it's just that it seems like a rip to pay that amount of money and I don't know about the rest but I will never order one on sheer principle


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Not really interested in movies. I have Showtime and don't even watch movies on those channels, the wife does though.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

dreadlk said:


> Its not like $5 or $6 is going to kill any of us, it's just that it seems like a rip to pay that amount of money and I don't know about the rest but I will never order one on sheer principle


Agreed. For the cost of those 2 PPV a month I can have a Netflix sub and get as many movies as I can watch. PPV is just a plain waste of money for what you get, it's not so much the money itself.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Only time I've ever used it was for Anniversary 3 Movie Gift. I still have 2 left. 24 Hr limit is a NoGo for me. I do realize that the 24 Hr limit is out of DirecTv's control.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Groundhog45 said:


> Nope, costs too much and the 24 hour expiration is a deal breaker. I just wait for stuff to show up on the premium channels.


Sums it up for me pretty well.


----------



## Joe C (Mar 3, 2005)

paulman182 said:


> Wow, I really feel like I can afford one or two impulse PPVs per month.
> 
> You guys make me feel well-to-do.


I can afford impulse PPVs as I'm sure many others here can but, for me as a consumer I'm voicing my displeasure with the overall service by not using it at all.


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

Too expensive for me.


----------



## mikek (May 18, 2007)

No, I don't use it. But I went to check it out in the list and it doesn't even exist there anymore. The tab is there, but it tells you to go to the menu for directv cinema.

Are they going to use that tab for something else?

-mk


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Joe C said:


> I can afford impulse PPVs as I'm sure many others here can but, for me as a consumer I'm voicing my displeasure with the overall service by not using it at all.


You have perfectly stated my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I started watching a Blu-ray from Netflix yesterday morning. I only watched about 30 minutes of it before I had to go to work.

I came home and wanted to resume the movie--wait, wait for it to load, then search, search for where I left off. Twenty minutes in, the image froze. I could skip to the next chapter but couldn't continue where I was. 

It sure left me wishing the movie was on my hard drive, as a 1080p PPV. Resume watching from the same point about ten seconds from turning the TV on and never a problem while watching.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I have NetFlix and rarely use it. I also have the Premium movie package and I can wait until the movies come on them. 

I had to take all the Ethernet connections off my HRs because they were bogging down my router. Couldn't get an Internet connection half the time. I do have six computers that are usually in use plus an X-Box. Disconnected the Ethernet to my HRs and all the problems went away. I did this because of a post I read from someone who had the same problem. I was just getting ready to get a new router when I read that post. Had an "Aha!" moment. 

I never even used the "free" offer when it came in the mail. 

Rich


----------



## dwrats_56 (Apr 21, 2007)

No, I have Netflix.

I have also removed them from my custom channel lineup.


----------



## CliffV (Jan 24, 2006)

No. We catch most movies at the theater.


----------



## Joe C (Mar 3, 2005)

paulman182 said:


> I started watching a Blu-ray from Netflix yesterday morning. I only watched about 30 minutes of it before I had to go to work.
> 
> I came home and wanted to resume the movie--wait, wait for it to load, then search, search for where I left off. Twenty minutes in, the image froze. I could skip to the next chapter but couldn't continue where I was.
> 
> It sure left me wishing the movie was on my hard drive, as a 1080p PPV. Resume watching from the same point about ten seconds from turning the TV on and never a problem while watching.


But with the 24 hr rule had you came home from work and picked up on the movie the next day( if it was a PPV) it would have most likely been deleted.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> I started watching a Blu-ray from Netflix yesterday morning. I only watched about 30 minutes of it before I had to go to work.
> 
> I came home and wanted to resume the movie--wait, wait for it to load, then search, search for where I left off. Twenty minutes in, the image froze. I could skip to the next chapter but couldn't continue where I was.


This is why I don't rent movies. If it's something I really want to watch, I just buy it on DVD or BRD. I jut don't want the hassles of waiting for it to be in stock at the rental store (or come into my queue with Netflix), and then I would go ballistic if the disc was scratched so that problems like this occurred.

As for D* Cinema, I don't watch it. We were going to watch something one night, but changed our minds. Still, I think it's a nice feature and I may still use it - someday.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> No.
> 
> Netflix.
> 
> Nuff said.


Same here


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> No.
> 
> Netflix.
> 
> Nuff said.


Yeah, for me it's Blockbuster Online, no extra charge for BR discs, 1 at-a-time, unlimited, 5 in-store exchanges/month. ($11.99/mo,$13.02 after tax)

I've never done DirecTV Cinema.


----------



## wagman (Jul 11, 2007)

Nope.

It was novel way back when, but I already pay for the premiums.

I also like the theater experience, so I spend way too much money at the theaters and on the premiums to afford D Cinema.

wagman


----------



## primetime (Mar 23, 2007)

I voted no since I haven't ordered a PPV since the 24 hour rule went in effect. I have netflix for Blu Ray and the bulk of my movie watching. 

I will admit to checking the cinema once a few weeks ago since my wife and I were stuck inside during a long rainy day and already watched the dvd but there was nothing on the Cinema for new releases I was interested in. I'm sure there is usually something but it looked like it was that time where the movies I would watch weren't out yet or I had seen the ones on the list.


----------



## KenW (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't hear a lot of complaints about the Redbox 24 hour restriction. Maybe the problem is not the 24 hours, but that you need to pay full price again? 

I rented some movies from Blockbuster in Dallas. They had several rental options. One option was $.99 for one night. If you wanted a week, it was like $5. Seems much more reasonable. Blockbuster in MN doesn't have the flexible rental program yet.


----------



## CT_Wiebe (Oct 7, 2007)

I was curious about it. However, once DirecTV started broadcasting their ads for it at super high volume levels (+20dB above the level of the associated program material), my attitude became "no way".

I do not appreciate being shouted at. I will not support any programming that feels they have to yell at me in order to get their point across. Right now, some DirecTV ads are the only ones being delivered at excessive volume levels. Other broadcast advertising seem to have gotten the message that excessive ad volume is counter-productive.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Never use it. Didn't even know they called it "Cinema". The cost is way out of line. I'd pay a few extra bucks not to have to drive to a redbox. Maybe $3 is reasonable vs. $1 for redbox. That's also about what I'm paying for netflix per movie. But D* would rather gouge a few customers on impulse buys.


----------



## DavidR (Apr 23, 2006)

FHSPSU67 said:


> Only time I've ever used it was for Anniversary 3 Movie Gift. I still have 2 left. 24 Hr limit is a NoGo for me. I do realize that the 24 Hr limit is out of DirecTv's control.


Sorry if this has been answered elsewhere, but why is the 24 hour rule out of D*'s control?


----------



## jgrade (Oct 1, 2006)

I received a coupon for 3 free movies and still never used.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Used it only when I was sent the coupons as a valued customer.
Don't even use the buy one get one free.

For the same price, I get a Blu-Ray DVD that I can keep for a few days, see deleted scenes, view Directors cuts and messages. I don't have to drive far for two Blockbusters.


----------



## Max Mike (Oct 18, 2008)

No never and never will to expensive. I have Netflix with streaming and a network media player. I don’t use it even when they give me free coupons, nothing worth see I cannot get from Netflix without the coupon hassle.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Way too expensive and the 24 hour limit are why I said no.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

typical D* gougearama, so the answer is NO.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

Joe C said:


> I can afford impulse PPVs as I'm sure many others here can but, for me as a consumer I'm voicing my displeasure with the overall service by not using it at all.


Bingo. Same thing with HBO, i.e. lack of HBO Channels, particularly in HD.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Very rarely used it in the past. For the last year haven't used/looked at those channels.

There are better and less expensive alternatives.

In many ways the same is starting to be true about DirecTV as a whole.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I answered YES....but it is very rare.

Between being movie buffs that already watch tons of movies at commercial theaters (not that often, but still go), on movie channels (HBO, etc.), purchase Blu Ray's of favorites, and also rent Blu rays from time to time....the gap of movies that we haven't seen and still want to see is small.

Put in other terms....given the many choices now to see movies in HD....the need to use DirecTV Cinema is just another small alternative that gets some, but rare use here.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Ken S said:


> Very rarely used it in the past. For the last year haven't used/looked at those channels.
> 
> There are better and less expensive alternatives.
> 
> In many ways the same is starting to be true about DirecTV as a whole.


I'll bet D* is just thrilled with this thread. Don't even see any Moderators trying to spin the results.

Rich


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

rich584 said:


> I'll bet D* is just thrilled with this thread. Don't even see any Moderators trying to spin the results.
> 
> Rich


 What is there to spin? Of 355 respondents to the poll, only 47 visit DIRECTV Cinema. That's only a 13% visitation rate among forum respondents...

I would love to know the national visitation rate, simply to learn how like or unlike the national customer base we forum members are.

And that's not an attempt to spin. In the past I've made comments that we are probably a little more technically focused than the national user, and as such are not completely representative of the entire user base. Now with this poll, are we really that different from Joe Six Pack in that we get our movies somewhere else (Netflix, Blockbuster, Premium channels)? Or are we the same? I have a feeling in this regard we are much more like Joe Six Pack than ever before ...


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

um NO!!! I wish D* would make it 100% On demand and free up the satellite bandwith for more channels.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

rich584 said:


> I'll bet D* is just thrilled with this thread. Don't even see any Moderators trying to spin the results.
> 
> Rich


I'm pretty sure DirecTV is aware they have a problem...judging from a similar poll they've been running on another forum and comments made during financial calls.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Drew2k said:


> What is there to spin? Of 355 respondents to the poll, only 47 visit DIRECTV Cinema. That's only a 13% visitation rate among forum respondents...
> 
> I would love to know the national visitation rate, simply to learn how like or unlike the national customer base we forum members are.
> 
> And that's not an attempt to spin. In the past I've made comments that we are probably a little more technically focused than the national user, and as such are not completely representative of the entire user base. Now with this poll, are we really that different from Joe Six Pack in that we get our movies somewhere else (Netflix, Blockbuster, Premium channels)? Or are we the same? I have a feeling in this regard we are much more like Joe Six Pack than ever before ...


I have to agree. Although most of us are not considered *regular users*. I think this poll puts us in a more regular form. I dont think there is a spin but a legitimate concern to improve this service and am glad its being brought up. I havent pulled the trigger to get the Netflix service I was going to get because Im hoping that before I make my decision that Directv will make modifications. And if Netflix could make a company like Blockbuster change their pricing I think Netflix has also make Directv take a second look. Competition is a great thing for us a consumers.



dodge boy said:


> um NO!!! I wish D* would make it 100% On demand and free up the satellite bandwith for more channels.


I too think this would be a good idea. They can have one channel with a list of all the movies that have been preloaded to the DVR like new releases and then after a few days put them through the DOD. I know the last time I called they wanted to make sure I was using DOD or at least networked for it. They only thing maybe holding this up is the amount of people that have networked their DVR's.

This would also free up channels to release more HD programming. (dont rule out that Directv might be considering this option).


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

I'd say I couldn't care less about Cinema, but that would imply zero caring. In fact, my feelings for Cinema are quite negative; it reminds me of all the VOD crap that (along with PPV and channels I don't get) pollutes my search results.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Now here's a thought - someone may already have suggested it, so forgive me if this has already been discussed ... 

If DIRECTV offered a $19.99 package for all the monthly DIRECTV Cinema you could watch in a month, but only two movies streaming at a time, would that interest anyone? This would essentially be the Netflix 2-at-a-time option....

It eliminates concerns about the 24 hour rentals, because if a movie expires you just download/watch it again - no extra fee as it's within your monthly viewing period.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Drew2k said:


> Now here's a thought - someone may already have suggested it, so forgive me if this has already been discussed ...
> 
> If DIRECTV offered a $19.99 package for all the monthly DIRECTV Cinema you could watch in a month, but only two movies streaming at a time, would that interest anyone? This would essentially be the Netflix 2-at-a-time option....
> 
> It eliminates concerns about the 24 hour rentals, because if a movie expires you just download/watch it again - no extra fee as it's within your monthly viewing period.


I think a whole new poll could be started on different ways it could be changed but if Directv ran something similar to Netflix I would be all over it.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Never. 5-6 years ago (SD TiVo days) I did watch 2 PPV's but only because they were free via coupon and could be downloaded and saved.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Drew2k said:


> Now here's a thought - someone may already have suggested it, so forgive me if this has already been discussed ...
> 
> If DIRECTV offered a $19.99 package for all the monthly DIRECTV Cinema you could watch in a month, but only two movies streaming at a time, would that interest anyone? This would essentially be the Netflix 2-at-a-time option....
> 
> It eliminates concerns about the 24 hour rentals, because if a movie expires you just download/watch it again - no extra fee as it's within your monthly viewing period.


That's a very interesting idea Drew. Although you wouldn't have access to the same amount of titles provided by Netflix that would likely garner much more support for Cinema/On Demand.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> What is there to spin? Of 355 respondents to the poll, only 47 visit DIRECTV Cinema. That's only a 13% visitation rate among forum respondents...


I understand the statistics. And those statistics make it difficult to defend the DC. Still wouldn't surprise me to see "someone" put a spin on the thread.



> I would love to know the national visitation rate, simply to learn how like or unlike the national customer base we forum members are.


I've alway assumed a greater level of intelligence in regard to the members of the forum vs the GAH. I'd imagine that the national numbers would be higher in favor of DC.



> And that's not an attempt to spin. In the past I've made comments that we are probably a little more technically focused than the national user, and as such are not completely representative of the entire user base. Now with this poll, are we really that different from Joe Six Pack in that we get our movies somewhere else (Netflix, Blockbuster, Premium channels)? Or are we the same? I have a feeling in this regard we are much more like Joe Six Pack than ever before ...


I think the members are more technically focused, more intelligent, more affluent and better informed than the general public. I don't see many video stores going out of business. Hollywood Video, I don't know it that's a national chain or a local one, is always packed. I even gave up on NetFlix for the most part. I've got all the movie channels and I have the patience to wait for the movies to get there rather than paying to see them immediately.

Haven't been to a movie house in years. Did you know there is no way to pause the movie or go back to a part you missed in one of those horribly overpriced palaces? :lol:

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Ken S said:


> I'm pretty sure DirecTV is aware they have a problem...judging from a similar poll they've been running on another forum and comments made during financial calls.


Does seem like a really bad business decision now, doesn't it?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Now here's a thought - someone may already have suggested it, so forgive me if this has already been discussed ...
> 
> If DIRECTV offered a $19.99 package for all the monthly DIRECTV Cinema you could watch in a month, but only two movies streaming at a time, would that interest anyone? This would essentially be the Netflix 2-at-a-time option....
> 
> It eliminates concerns about the 24 hour rentals, because if a movie expires you just download/watch it again - no extra fee as it's within your monthly viewing period.


Wouldn't that affect the Premium Channels adversely?

Rich


----------



## FrostyMelon (Dec 22, 2007)

I voted 'Yes', though it is more 'on occasion'.


----------



## DC_SnDvl (Aug 17, 2006)

No because of the 24 hour rule. With a young kid you never know when you are going to be interupted and waste the cash.

I'll stick with week long rentals from blockbuster (that can be hard enough to watch)


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Wouldn't that affect the Premium Channels adversely?
> 
> Rich


I'm not sure what it would do to the overall subscription rate for 
Premium movie channels ... We've seen from recent financial reports that the counts are down, with customers giving up premiums during the economic downturn. I know that the intention with DIRECTV Cinema is to have movies available to customers before they come out on DVD and before they appear on the Premium movie channels so it's a good question what the impact would be ...


----------



## Joe C (Mar 3, 2005)

DC_SnDvl said:


> No because of the 24 hour rule. With a young kid you never know when you are going to be interupted and waste the cash.


My thoughts exactly on the 24 hr rule. I have a 4 and 6 yr old, things get crazy at times. I fail to see the financial "loss" to Hollywood because I have a PPV on my DVR for more than 24 hrs.:nono2:


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

Netflix does it for me. Between the mail and watch instantly, we satisfy our movie cravings there.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> I'm not sure what it would do to the overall subscription rate for
> Premium movie channels ... We've seen from recent financial reports that the counts are down, with customers giving up premiums during the economic downturn. I know that the intention with DIRECTV Cinema is to have movies available to customers before they come out on DVD and before they appear on the Premium movie channels so it's a good question what the impact would be ...


Drew,

I do believe that premium purchases PPVs are down...I think economic issues are a standard catch-all comment by executives that don't want to admit that they're losing customers in those categories to NetFlix and Red Box type services.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Now here's a thought - someone may already have suggested it, so forgive me if this has already been discussed ...
> 
> If DIRECTV offered a $19.99 package for all the monthly DIRECTV Cinema you could watch in a month, but only two movies streaming at a time, would that interest anyone? This would essentially be the Netflix 2-at-a-time option....
> 
> It eliminates concerns about the 24 hour rentals, because if a movie expires you just download/watch it again - no extra fee as it's within your monthly viewing period.


NetFlix is less expensive than that. I can have two movies out and have a much, much, much wider selection of movies available for streaming. The NetFlix interface is also far superior to the DirecTV guide.

The one advantage to what you suggest would be in the limited number of HD movies they have available running in the 100s or on Movies Now. I have a feeling your plan might bring on some purchases, but potentially at the cost of lost one-time purchases from their PPVs and/or premium movie channel purchasers (HBO, Sho, etc.)


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Why Directv Cinema is Doomed

Fewer good movies each year from Hollywood (SOL no fix for this)

Rising prices they charge for PPV (Make it $2 and you will get people)

limited Rental time (Make it one month and you got a winner)

Netflix etc. offers much more choice (Offer hundreds of On Demand PPV, even old stuff)

Personaly I dont think they will ever make those changes so in the end I really don't think they can compete, they should just free up the Bandwidth and offer more Nationals


----------



## smolenski (Oct 25, 2006)

DTV Cinema has only been used once in our household. And, we were charged twice because the movie didn't get completely viewed in 24hrs. Between Netflix (mail and on demand) and Redbox, we won't be visiting Cinema. I just got a coupon for 4.99 off of a movie. I won't be using it. Seems DTV is trying anything to squeeze every little bit out of their subscribers.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> I'm not sure what it would do to the overall subscription rate for
> Premium movie channels ... We've seen from recent financial reports that the counts are down, with customers giving up premiums during the economic downturn. I know that the intention with DIRECTV Cinema is to have movies available to customers before they come out on DVD and before they appear on the Premium movie channels so it's a good question what the impact would be ...


When I finally got NetFlix, I seriously considered dropping the Premium movie channels. I only watch movies in HD, so all those Premium channels that aren't in HD go unused. But there are so many good movies on the HD Premium channels that I decided to let the kids use NetFlix and I watch the Premium channels. I think I'm even gonna take my Sony BD player back. Don't use it that much, not enough to justify the $300+ price tag.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dreadlk said:


> Why Directv Cinema is Doomed
> 
> Fewer good movies each year from Hollywood (SOL no fix for this)
> 
> ...


Well said! Agree, I do.

Rich


----------



## dparisoe (Nov 14, 2007)

Hutchinshouse said:


> +1





bonscott87 said:


> No.
> 
> Netflix.
> 
> Nuff said.


+1


----------



## sdk009 (Jan 19, 2007)

Used to on rare occasions, but with a Blue Ray player that also allows for streaming instant view Netflix movies and a Netflix Blue Ray subscription, there's no more need to.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

barely ever so i voted no.too pricey and i hate the 24hr rental rule.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

I voted no for all of the reason posted above. I will add though that the variety of movies blows. Why does Race to Witch Mountain, or the Hannah Montana movie need to be on 8 channels each? 100+ channels and only 15ish different titles to watch.

Netflix for me...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Xsabresx said:


> I voted no for all of the reason posted above. I will add though that the variety of movies blows. Why does Race to Witch Mountain, or the Hannah Montana movie need to be on 8 channels each? 100+ channels and only 15ish different titles to watch.
> 
> Netflix for me...


Ah, this post cracked me up! Thanx for the chuckle.

Rich


----------



## ar331 (Aug 24, 2009)

I am a new HD TV owner. As I have not yet upgraded to a Blue Ray player, the PPV movies in 1080 are very attractive to me. I have used it twice in the last month, and will again when a title I want to see is available. Thiss will change when I get a BR player, but until then, it is the best choice for me for recent releases.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

With over 400 responses, 87% are negative. Quite telling.

Now, why doesn't D* get the message and consider doing a hybrid operation that would incorporate the Netflix style "free" download movies with their premium movies that they charge for. In other words, expand their base of free movies to compete with Netflix on the same basis, while keeping the VOD purchasable movies?

The answer is probably that they can't make it work economically. Netflix gets about 10 bucks a month, D* would have to charge something for VOD freebies. Perhaps an enhanced VOD with a monthly charge of $5.00 or $7.50 would get a bunch of us Neflickers to participate?

As it stands now, offerings from D* just can't compete with Netflix...it's not even close.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

hasan said:


> With over 400 responses, 87% are negative. Quite telling.
> 
> Now, why doesn't D* get the message and consider doing a hybrid operation that would incorporate the Netflix style "free" download movies with their premium movies that they charge for. In other words, expand their base of free movies to compete with Netflix on the same basis, while keeping the VOD purchasable movies?
> 
> ...


I think you are correct. The current VOD doesnt have to be free but changed to be a monthly fee for everything. Maybe have a price range for 1080P movies since Im sure it is more bandwidth. If they did something Netflix style they would increase their usage and profits. I think though some sort of Netflix partnership with their STB would be what they might come up with. We will see if they take those poll and do something with this. Consider how many customers they have nationwide to the number of people that have participated in the poll. I think this similar poll but also available to guests to vote to get a larger voting pool.


----------

